# Señales de video RGB analogicas



## Jose Segovia (Jul 3, 2006)

Saludos amigos y colegas técnicos: estoy tratando de recuperar una antigua maquina de juego y la cual ya la llevo bastante adelantada, pero su monitor ya no es recuperable por su obvio estado actual.  he pensado comprar una tv nueva e insertarle su señal de video pero me encontré que tiene tres salidas de video analógicas (una por color) R.G.B.  una conexión a tierra y otra es sincronismo.  y he ahí donde no se que hacer ya hice una prueba y sin conectar ese cable  se ve la señal en la tv.  sin sincronismo. su tarjeta de video de la maquina solo tiene esa opción escucho sugerencias, comentarios que pueda ayudarme gracias....


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 3, 2006)

Utiliza un monitor de computadora, no un monitor de TV. Los monitores de computadora justamente llevan esas cuatro señales.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 3, 2006)

Deacuerdo con Ehecatl. Para que hagas las pruebas, las señales de cada pin del conector Mini D-Sub 15 del monitor son:

1  	Vídeo Rojo
2 	Vídeo Verde
3 	Vídeo Azul 	
4 	Masa
5 	Terminal no Utilizado
6 	Masa para vídeo Rojo
7 	Masa para vídeo Verde
8 	Masa para vídeo Azul
9 	Terminal no Utilizado
10 	Masa
11 	Masa
12 	Datos Bus I2C (SDA)
13 	Sincronismo Horizontal
14 	Sincronismo Vertical
15 	Reloj Bus I2C (SCL)

Saludos.


----------



## José Angel Altamirano (Mar 24, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Deacuerdo con Ehecatl. Para que hagas las pruebas, las señales de cada pin del conector Mini D-Sub 15 del monitor son:
> 
> 1  	Vídeo Rojo
> 2 	Vídeo Verde
> ...


----------



## José Angel Altamirano (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya veo que este comentario ya tiene un buen rato pero yo tengo el mismo problema les suplico que me ayuden no sé mucho de electronica pero si me hechan la mano seguro se puede otra duda funcionara con un monitor de los nuevos ? mis dudas son las siguientes  

1  	Vídeo Rojo (Ok no problem)
2 	Vídeo Verde( OK. .)
3 	Vídeo Azul (OK. . .)	
4 	Masa (Negro, Tierra OK)
5 	Terminal no Utilizado (Ok. .)
6 	Masa para vídeo Rojo (Que masa la misma o ? )
7 	Masa para vídeo Verde ( Igual que masa?)
8 	Masa para vídeo Azul ( igual ?)
9 	Terminal no Utilizado (OK. . .)
10 	Masa ( OK)
11 	Masa (OK )
12 	Datos Bus I2C (SDA) ( cual o que es esto)
13 	Sincronismo Horizontal ( que sincronia si nadamas tengo una)
14 	Sincronismo Vertical ( Igual ? )
15	Reloj Bus I2C (SCL) ( y este que es)


----------



## rubenpsx (Mar 26, 2009)

No te compliques con los GND son todos negativos ok de todos conecta 3 por lo menos , no se que tipo de juego es el que tu tienes pero si es la placa de juego original creo que no funcionara , por la frequencia ,estas maquinas funcionan con 15khz y los monitores de pc creo que como 30khz .
Creo que necesitaras el monitor original , yo queme 2 televisores en este proposito.
Pero estas maquinas estan botadas practicamente y no estan caro este chasis para maquina arcade,como debes pensar tu,bueno saludos.-
nota:ahora esto se hace con un pc y programas dedicados esto./


----------



## Floydiano22 (Feb 5, 2013)

Buenas, esto esta viejito, pero tengo un problema parecido. A ver si alguien me puede dar una mano. Tengo RGB+Sincronismo. Alguna vez recuerdo que conecte esta salida de video directo a la entrada vga de un LCD y se veia!!! pero la imagen estaba corrida horizontalmente bastante. Ahora, esto es por la frecuencia??? El sincronismo lo tendria que separar?

Gracias


----------

